# Cheapest UberX cars



## UberRVADriver (Oct 31, 2014)

What are some examples of cheap, paid-for cars you guys are using for UberX?

I'm currently driving a 2009 Kia Rio. Here in my market (Richmond, Virginia) vehicles have to be 2005 or newer, with 4 doors, so the Rio qualifies despite being quite small. Paid $4600 cash for it this past April at a public auto auction. It has 93,000 miles on it and is very clean. I've maintained a 4.86 rating over about 300 trips so far.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

That seems like a smart car for UberX!


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

I drive a 2007 Toyota Corolla S that I'm still paying for, but it's $75 a week payment. It currently has 154,000K and running just fine. I get complimented on my car a lot.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

A good car as well. Hope that's a short term loan? That car isnt worth more than $4k right?


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

Nope, it's a buy here-pay here and because it's financed through the lot itself, I'm paying over double the price on the car. However, I've bought a car from these guys before and they don't care if my payments are late, if I'm having a tough few weeks. But if I pay it off early, the interest is automatically lowered.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Out of curiosity, do you have larger folks complain about the smaller cars at all? I think they make sense for uber, but I'm 6'3" @ 260lbs and i have difficulties getting into the FRONT of smaller cars like civics...much less the back.


----------



## dcsamurai (Nov 29, 2014)

Inherited my uncle's 2008 Grand Marquis. High mileage but reliable, good for tooling in the Portland suburbs. Probably worth $3500. Likes gas but insurance is ridiculously low.


----------



## Action239Jackson (Dec 5, 2014)

I use a 2014 KIA Soul. Plenty of room for 2 people, then it starts getting cramped.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

UberRVADriver said:


> What are some examples of cheap, paid-for cars you guys are using for UberX?
> 
> I'm currently driving a 2009 Kia Rio. Here in my market (Richmond, Virginia) vehicles have to be 2005 or newer, with 4 doors, so the Rio qualifies despite being quite small. Paid $4600 cash for it this past April at a public auto auction. It has 93,000 miles on it and is very clean. I've maintained a 4.86 rating over about 300 trips so far.


_2006 Nissan Armada SUV V-8. Its been paid off for years .Just sitting my garage. Only drove it on weekends or trips. When Uber came along,it was perfect . I use it for X/XL. I also have my TCP and airport permits. So I am making decent money part time. I mainly focus on XL request. _


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

05 altima 135k miles. Leather. Compliments from pax very often. I would suggest an impala. Big size cheap price.


----------



## FATTPHILLYUBER (Dec 7, 2014)

09 Nissan Versa. Base model. Pax like it , very roomy rear seat. Great on gas also.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Samename said:


> That seems like a smart car for UberX!


^^^
Do they make a four door Smart Car?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes it is called the Smart For Four and was based in a Mitsubishi Colt.

Had plastic body panels and I nearly bought one for the wife back in 09


----------



## poetassium (Nov 23, 2014)

Impala=large car! WOW! With the older body style Impala and Malibu, the Malibu was larger.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I think the three most important factors in choosing an UberX vehicle

1) Depreciation - Getting a car that doesn't depreciate a ton, which means it has good resellability (i made that word up) and isn't new (new cars depreciate a ton)

2). Gas mileage, with current gas prices this isn't as big of a deal but is still important consideration. In 6 months gas could be @ $5 a gallon again. 

3). Getting a car that you like, as you can't count on driving the car for UberX for the life of the vehicle.


----------



## travis bright (Jan 12, 2015)

Black Honda Crosstour' great on gas. Runs on eco aka 4 cylinders when cruisin. And riders love it. Win win..... Uber's winter prices


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a 2015 Nissan Altima S 2.5 that I purchased new seven months ago (in 2014). I only Uber with it on a part-time basis, so I can keep my mileage fairly low. I own a 2004 Chevy Silverado and a 2002 Nissan Sentra that I generally use as my 'beater' vehicles & for commuting. I make enough to Uber to cover the monthly payment on the Altima + a few extra bucks to put aside for my son's upcoming college expenses. With the mileage deduction on my taxes, I should still come out okay.

The Altima is roomy, dependable, has a great ride and gets decent fuel economy. I doubt very much that it would be an ideal vehicle for doing Uber full-time, though. It would also rack up mileage too quickly if I used it for Uber AND all of my 'regular' driving. Including my Uber driving, I only travel about 1200 miles a month in this car and - if I stay on schedule - will have it paid off at about 60,000 miles or so.

The important thing is to keep your vehicle clean inside & out AND stick very strictly to the maintenance schedule. Oil & filter changes, tire rotations, coolant, etc., etc., etc. The fluids and filters are the lifeblood of your car. Don't forget brakes, shocks, exhaust, etc., etc. - to keep it in good working order.


----------



## Mustafur (May 12, 2015)

UberLuxbod said:


> Yes it is called the Smart For Four and was based in a Mitsubishi Colt.
> 
> Had plastic body panels and I nearly bought one for the wife back in 09


That was actually my First car i used for uber.

I had a 2006 Forfour 1.3L got it for $5000AUD did 700 trips with it at a 4.75 rating before upgrading to a 2015 Mazda 2.

Good car for uber as it's great on fuel and the sliding rear seats give it massive legroom like a fullsize car, but the car was too loud with it's sport exhaust and the suspention was soo hard it basically used your spine as the shock absorber.

Also the fact there was no middle seat belt at the back made it very compromised although i could of got one installed cheaply if i bothered.


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

I guess for uberX the best car is a used prius. It's a little bit expensive but super reliable, and cheap to run.


----------



## owndriver (Jul 6, 2017)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> I guess for uberX the best car is a used prius. It's a little bit expensive but super reliable, and cheap to run.


I drive Toyota Prius 2012 for UberX


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Do they make a four door Smart Car?


If you can imagine it . . .
It can be done.
The" Smart Car Limo"


----------



## huskybiker (Jan 4, 2016)

Action239Jackson said:


> I use a 2014 KIA Soul. Plenty of room for 2 people, then it starts getting cramped.


I drive a 2016 Soul, and have never had anyone complain about the interior room. However, I have to be careful with airport pick ups. 3 adults with luggage may or may not fit!


----------

